# [AYUDA]Bloqueos al querer actualizar Gentoo

## Jack Krauser

Hola a todos...

He pasado dos o tres meses sin aplicar las actualizaciones en mi gentoo y hace una semana y media he hecho un "emerge --sync" y me he enterado de un montón de cambios... Procedí a leer y a querer aplicar todos los cambios que pudiera en mis archivos y he pasado de solucionar 52 bloqueos a 22 bloqueos (de los cuales creo que son 5 los que lo originan) los cuales no entiendo como darle solución y por eso acude a ustedes por algo de guía y ayuda. Estos son mis bloqueos:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B      ] <=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r12 ("<=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r12" is blocking dev-libs/nspr-4.10.8, dev-libs/nss-3.19-r1)
> 
> [blocks B      ] media-libs/libpostproc ("media-libs/libpostproc" is blocking media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.14)
> ...

 

El detalle de los bloqueos están a continuación:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> ...

 

Añadiendo algo de información puedo decir que uso un sistema multilib y con el perfil "[3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *"

Espero vuestra pronta ayuda ya que apliqué lo que decía "eselect news read 24":

 *eselect news wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting on 2015-03-29, we are enabling true multilib support on amd64
> 
> and masking the old emul-linux-x86 package sets for removal. This
> ...

 

Al aplicar eso me da miedo no poder entrar al sistema si reinicio la pc   :Confused: 

Gracias de antemano... Saludos amigos!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

instalaste gentoo, y tenes miedo a que el sistema no levante... lo he escuchado de usuarios windows, creo que nunca de un user de linux, menos de uno de gentoo.

nada que un chroot no repare.

Si el sistema no levanta, booteas un live cualquiera de 64bits, montas todo como montaste al instalar, y haces el chroot de nuevo. una vez que estas ahi, env-update y source /etc/profile.

despues dentro de esa terminal estas en gentoo.

vamos a tu problema con los bloqueos.

desinstalar emul-linux-x86 de ninguna manera te va a dejar sin equipo. a lo sumo te mata alguna aplicacion.

cuando te dormis mucho tiempo con el emerge --sync suele pasar lo que te pasa, y en general son solucionables esos problemas desinstalando lo que se bloquea. suele ser la solucion mas rapida, asumiendo que tenes una pc que es descentemente rapida.

haces un emerge -C "paquetes que bloquean" y tratas de volver a hacer el emerge -DuNav world.

si volves a tener bloqueos, y son varios, es mas facil a veces mirar los ebuild.

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r12  es mayormente el problema, y wine es el otro.

que haria yo: le hago caso al cartel y haria:

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge -C 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86*'
> 
> 

 acto seguido

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge -C wine

 

ahi haria un 

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge -DuNav world

 

si tenes bloqueos, fijate que son, por lo que veo estas en ~amd64, a veces vas a tener que usar el package.mask para enmascarar algunas versiones de ciertos paquetes.

una vez que tenrmine el upgrade, haria un 

 *Quote:*   

> #emerge --deplean
> 
> #revdep-rebuild

 

no estoy en mi pc como para chequear los ebuilds.

la manera correcta seria mirar esos 22 bloqueos, con los ebuilds nuevos.

equery d "paquete" es una herramienta util tambien dentro de gentoolkit, tiene mas funciones pero para tu caso el depends es util

----------

## natrix

Hola Jack!

Por lo visto te perdiste la migración de emul-x86 a abi32, jaja

Me sumo a la solución que te dijo pedalera, pero si hiciste lo que dice la news ya hiciste lo más duro.

El principal problema del bloqueo está en net-misc/teamviewer (al final del logg), tienes la versión 8 que ya está fuera de portage justamente porque necesita emul-x86 y no soporta abi32. Este depende de wine y por eso el bloqueo recae en wine. Solución:

```
emerge -C  net-misc/teamviewer 
```

Algo parecido pasa con la versión 10 de teamviewer, por esto tiene un mask muy fuerte.

Si quieres seguir usando teamviewer te recomiendo el overlay bobwya donde teamviewer trae ya incorporado las dependencias conflictivas.

De paso aprovecho para hacer un offtopic y consultar si alguien sabe porque no hay una versión estable mas reciente de wine que la 1.6.2. Esta versión está dejando de ser usada por la obvia demanda de los nuevos binarios .exe. Ya no recuerdo cuando fue la última actualización de wine...

Suerte!!

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> instalaste gentoo, y tenes miedo a que el sistema no levante... lo he escuchado de usuarios windows, creo que nunca de un user de linux, menos de uno de gentoo.
> 
> nada que un chroot no repare.
> 
> Si el sistema no levanta, booteas un live cualquiera de 64bits, montas todo como montaste al instalar, y haces el chroot de nuevo. una vez que estas ahi, env-update y source /etc/profile.
> ...

 

El "miedo" se fundamenta en el sentido de que tengo que pasar tiempo si, en el peor de los casos, tengo que construir el sistema de nuevo; no es difícil, pero tampoco es como "a la manera de win2" con el típico "next, next, next" lo cual haría mucho más rápida la instalación (sin contar en cuenta el pésimo internet que a veces se maneja por acá)

Bueno, haciendo las sugerencias que me hicieron, he podido reducir a "2 bloqueos visibles" (aunque emerge me dice que tengo 19, pero supongo que son por los dos que les comentaré) y de aquí ya no se como avanzar:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B      ] media-libs/libpostproc ("media-libs/libpostproc" is blocking media-video/ffmpeg-2.2.14)
> 
> [blocks B      ] media-video/ffmpeg:0 ("media-video/ffmpeg:0" is blocking media-libs/libpostproc-10.20140517-r1, media-video/libav-9.17)
> ...

 

Ni "media-libs/libpostproc" ni "media-video/ffmpeg" los tengo instalados pero me sigue apareciendo como paquetes bloqueados... Que creen que podría yo hacer?

----------

## natrix

Si no me equivoco es un problema de las flags de VLC. Esta relacionado con las news

```

2015-02-01  ffmpeg/libav conflict management: USE=libav

2015-04-16  FFmpeg default

```

Creo que se iría con un USE="-libav" en tu "emerge -DuNav world"

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   instalaste gentoo, y tenes miedo a que el sistema no levante... lo he escuchado de usuarios windows, creo que nunca de un user de linux, menos de uno de gentoo.
> 
> nada que un chroot no repare.
> 
> Si el sistema no levanta, booteas un live cualquiera de 64bits, montas todo como montaste al instalar, y haces el chroot de nuevo. una vez que estas ahi, env-update y source /etc/profile.
> ...

 

te esta bloqueando porque los esta queriendo instalar "ebuild scheduled for merge"

es muy probable que vlc este pidiendote esos paquetes por lo que estoy viendo...

hace un emerge -C vlc, fijate que tenes el 2.1.5, yo tengo el 2.2.1.

estuve en una situacion similar no hace mucho tiempo, y estuve como 3 hs para solucionarlo.

los bloqueos se daban con los paquetes instalados y portage parece que no se da cuenta que mas adelante va a instalar una version mas nueva, y te bloquea entre lo instalado (que va a ser actualizado) y alguna dependencia de algun paquete que va a instalar.

posteate el emerge -DuNav world completo.

si queres ir avanzando, fijate que los que estan resaltados son los paquetes que vos instalaste, los mas claros son las dependencias. y anda actualizando de a uno.

fijate donde esta el bloqueo, y desinstala los 2 que se estan bloqueando, si por ejemplo vlc se bloquea con libav y mplayer depende de libav, desinstala ambos, vlc y mplayer, e instalas los 2 de nuevo. en vez de actualizar, hace una desinstalacion y una instalacion de version mas moderna.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> posteate el emerge -DuNav world completo.

 

He aquí lo que me pides:

emerge

Está puesto en pastebin.com

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   
> 
> posteate el emerge -DuNav world completo. 
> 
> He aquí lo que me pides:
> ...

 pastebin bloqueado para mi en el trabajo...

lo miro en casa mas tarde

----------

## pelelademadera

posteate tu world

si mal no recuerdo esta en /var/lib/portage/world

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> posteate tu world
> 
> si mal no recuerdo esta en /var/lib/portage/world

 

Ahí mismito está:

```

app-admin/conky

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-arch/p7zip

app-arch/rar

app-arch/rpm

app-cdr/acetoneiso

app-editors/gedit

app-editors/nano

app-emulation/virtualbox

app-emulation/virtualbox-guest-additions

app-misc/screenfetch

app-misc/tracker

app-office/libreoffice

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/layman

app-text/poppler

app-text/wgetpaste

dev-db/pgadmin3

dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin

dev-java/sun-jdk

dev-lang/go

dev-libs/gobject-introspection

dev-libs/klibc

dev-libs/libgpg-error

dev-libs/libgweather

dev-python/pyfltk

dev-python/setuptools

dev-util/netbeans

gnome-base/gdm

gnome-base/gnome

gnome-base/gnome-session

gnome-base/gnome-shell

gnome-extra/docky

gnome-extra/evolution-data-server

gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver

gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions

gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-topicons

gnome-extra/nautilus-dropbox

kde-base/kde-meta

media-gfx/blender

media-gfx/gimp

media-libs/libmtp

media-libs/lv2

media-plugins/caps-plugins

media-plugins/fil-plugins

media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg

media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad

media-plugins/rev-plugins

media-plugins/swh-plugins

media-plugins/tap-plugins

media-sound/amarok

media-sound/ardour

media-sound/audacity

media-sound/clementine

media-sound/gmtp

media-sound/gtick

media-sound/hydrogen

media-sound/jamin

media-sound/qjackctl

media-sound/soundconverter

media-sound/spotify

media-video/clive

media-video/gtk-recordmydesktop

media-video/libav

media-video/nvidia-settings

media-video/openshot

media-video/vlc

net-fs/samba

net-ftp/gftp

net-misc/dhcpcd

net-misc/dropbox

net-misc/dropbox-cli

net-misc/networkmanager

net-misc/youtube-dl

net-p2p/qbittorrent

net-p2p/transmission

net-print/cups

net-print/cups-filters

net-zope/zope-fixers

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/hwinfo

sys-apps/kmod

sys-apps/lm_sensors

sys-apps/lshw

sys-apps/mlocate

sys-apps/pciutils

sys-apps/portage

sys-apps/systemd

sys-apps/systemd-ui

sys-apps/v86d

sys-block/gparted

sys-boot/grub

sys-boot/grub:0

sys-boot/unetbootin

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-fs/udftools

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-kernel/module-rebuild

sys-libs/gpm

sys-power/cpufrequtils

virtual/jdk

www-client/firefox

www-client/google-chrome-beta

www-client/links

www-plugins/adobe-flash

x11-apps/mesa-progs

x11-base/xorg-drivers

x11-base/xorg-server

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

x11-libs/fltk

x11-libs/gtk+

x11-misc/alacarte

x11-misc/devilspie2

x11-misc/gdevilspie

x11-terms/gnome-terminal

x11-terms/tilda

```

----------

## pelelademadera

quita la flag libav y volve a intentarlo

posteame de vuelta el emerge en pastebin

no recuerdo el bloqueo exacto, pero vlc y smplayer se me bloqueaban, y era ffmpeg el problema

por otra parte saca del world media-video/libav

y si no me equivoco, deberias sacar todos los libs.

o sea:

ev-libs/gobject-introspection 

dev-libs/klibc 

dev-libs/libgpg-error 

dev-libs/libgweather

media-libs/libmtp 

11-libs/fltk 

x11-libs/gtk+

media-libs/lv2 

lo mas probable es que tengas que desinstalar como te dije, vlc, yo lo que haria es eliminar todo media-video/* y media-sound/* con un  *Quote:*   

> emerge -avC $(qlist -IC media-video/)
> 
> emerge -avC $(qlist -IC media-sound/)

 

no te olvides de borrar lo que esta de mas en el world. simplemente elimina la linea.

las librerias son dependencias y no deberian estar ahi. si estan ahi, es porque tenes que estar conciente de eso.

si queres instalar algo sin que figure en el world tenes que hacerlo con -1 en el emerge

despues de hacer eso, anda tratando de actualizar a la fuerza de a un paquete, siempre de lo que quedo en el world

te estan bloqueando paquetes que no pueden estar en el sistema a la vez, entre los que tenes instalados, los que quiere instalar, los que tenes forzados y sumado a eso, estas en amd64 con paquetes desenmascarados....

es cuestion de tiempo sacarlo andando, pero va a ser prueba y error

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> quita la flag libav y volve a intentarlo
> 
> posteame de vuelta el emerge en pastebin
> ...

 

Quitado del "make.conf" y he aquí la salida de emerge en pastebin

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> y si no me equivoco, deberias sacar todos los libs.
> 
> o sea:
> ...

 

Todos los "dev-libs" son librerías???? Debería borrar también:

```
dev-python/pyfltk

dev-python/setuptools

dev-util/netbeans
```

????

Como se mete esos paquetes en "world"???

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lo mas probable es que tengas que desinstalar como te dije, vlc, yo lo que haria es eliminar todo media-video/* y media-sound/* con un  *Quote:*   emerge -avC $(qlist -IC media-video/)
> 
> emerge -avC $(qlist -IC media-sound/) 

 

Esos comando desinstalan todos los programas de audio y video que tengo. Puedo volverlos a instalar de una sola con el mismo comando o debo hacerlo uno por uno?

----------

## quilosaq

```
(root)# emerge --unmerge media-video/libav
```

y prueba de nuevo.

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (root)# emerge --unmerge media-video/libav
> ```
> ...

 

Vaya pues, ahí funcionó!!!

Gracias amigos por sus respuestas. A reiniciar y probar las actualizaciones!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

buenisimo que todo actualizo.

de todas maneras desinstala las librerias.

uno solo deberia tener en el world el producto final por asi decirlo.

tener librerias es problema a futuro.

suponete que un programa pasa de una a otra, y no pueden estar simultaneamente se te bloquea como te estaba pasando.

libav no deberia haber estado en el world, se deberia instalar cuando la flag libav esta activa y por ejemplo instalas ffmpeg o vlc.

----------

## quilosaq

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> de todas maneras desinstala las librerias. 

 Quizá se entenderá mejor si se dice elimina las entradas relativas a librerías del archivo world.

Se puede hacer editando el archivo world o con emerge:

```
(root)# emerge --deselect categoria/nombredelpaquete
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *pelelademadera wrote:*   de todas maneras desinstala las librerias.  Quizá se entenderá mejor si se dice elimina las entradas relativas a librerías del archivo world.
> 
> Se puede hacer editando el archivo world o con emerge:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si, me referia a que las elimine del fichero world

----------

